# The perchronicler, the short edition



## daleks_exterminate

*The PerChronicler

Edition 10 - Wednesday July 1, 2020 - www.personalitycafe.com *​

*Important disclaimer*
_The opinions and views expressed in The PerChronicler are those of a deranged ENTP editor and members of the community. They may not reflect the views of Personalitycafe itself, or the views of the moderators (who are absolutely not lizard people) or of VerticalScope, or the demanding opinions of the otters (who despite spending so much time in water don't have blubber and rely on fur to keep them warm...dumb otters). It's also not true that you can buy off the editor, probably._

*Art/Thread of the week*
This week's thread of the week doubles as an example of some of the finer art available on this site: Personality Cafe


*Video game of the week*
This week I want to share an article about EVE Online. EVE Online is a massive multiplayer science fiction role playing game. It has been likened to playing an accountant in space, as the serious players keep increasingly complex spreadsheets to manage every aspect of the alliance they've joined in the game. 

EVE Online heavily relies on the players to create their own narrative by conducting diplomacy and waging war with other alliances. And sometimes this creates truly wonderful stories that even those that know nothing about the game can still enjoy: Thousands of EVE Online players go to war in celebration of this terminally ill player's birthday


*What to do when you meet yourself: a short guide*
This guide serves as a short public service announcement for a situation many of us will hope to someday be in: facing someone claiming to be yourself from the future. I will try you answer a crucial question: is that really you from the future?

It is likely that most questions you ask your possible future self will be met with evasive answers. These include such classics as “no time to explain!” and “it’s easier if I show you”, but can go so far as “I can’t endanger the timeline” and “you don’t really want to know”. An inexperienced time-travel-meeter such as yourself might be satisfied with these answers. You should not be! 

It is possible that your future self does agree to answer some questions. The first you should ask for is proof of their claims: are they really you from the future? Now, some people might think that a secret is proof enough. Maybe they know the name of your first pet, or that time you accidentally lit your underwear on fire. Under normal conditions, this might be enough proof. However: always remember that they are a time traveler. They could have time-travelled to the exact moment you spilled your deepest secret.

What is the solution to this problem? Create a new secret. Think of a sequence of numbers, or maybe words. Make sure they have no direct relation to anything in your life. You never know when your future time travel imposter might be listening, so never speak them. Don’t even whisper it. They might be listening. They probably are listening. Just remember. When you meet your future self, ask them to recite the numbers. If they do, either they are your future self, or they have captured your future self and extracted the sequence. Either way, you should probably do what they say. 

Above all, have fun meeting your future self!


----------

